# All dialects/MSA: to get away with



## Josh_

أعضاء المنتدى الفضلاء والأصدقاء الأعزاء،

تحية وبعد،

أريد أن أعلم كيف يمكننا ترجمة العبارة الأنجليزية "get away with it" بالعربية بأسلوب طبيعي أو ما يقابلها من العبارات العربية. أحاول منذ ابتداء تعلمي اللغة العربية أن أجد عبارة(ـات) مناسبة ولكنني ما زلت لا أجد شيئا تأكدت منها تأكُدًا تامًا .  في شكل عام، ما يراد بها أن يرتكب شخص جريمة أو يفعل شيئا سيئا (ليس بضرورة جريمة) ويتمكن من تخليص نفسه من العقاب أو المسؤولية. ربما لا توجد عبارة مفردة وبل تعتمد الترجمة الأنسب على السياق. لدي بعض الأفكار ولكنني ليس متأكدًا منها.

بعض الأمثال:

He stole the woman's wallet and got away with it.l
ربما تتم ترجمتها كما تلي:
لقد سلب من المرأة حقيبتها وفر بها.
هذه الترجمة تبدو لي جيدة ولكنني غير متأكد تأكدًا تامًا من أن تتضمن "فر بها" المعنى المقصود.  ربما يكون هنالك ترجمة أفضل.

The students cheated on the test and got away with it.l
ربما تتم ترجمة بداية الجملة:
لقد غش الطلاب في الامتحان و؟؟؟
لا أظن أن "فر بـ" عبارة مناسبة في هذه الجملة ولكنني غير متأكد مما نستطيع استعماله فأطلب مساعدتكم. عسى أن نستعمل يُكتشف: لقد غش الطلاب في الامتحان ويُكتشفوا؟ ما آرائكم؟


هناك أيضا العبارة المشابهة "got away with murder". ولا تُقصد القتل حرفيًا وإنما معناها مثل العبارة المذكورة أعلاها أي يفعل شخص شيئا سيئا ولا يُكتشف وينجو من العقاب. والفرق أن هذه العبارة أكثر من الأولى شدةً ومبالغةً أي الشخص الذي ارتكب الجريمة فعلاً فعل شيئًا كبيرًا وجريئًا وتمكن من تخليص نفسه من العقاب.

مثلا:

Whoever stole the paintings from the museum really got away with murder!l
لست متأكدًا كيف أترجم "got away with murder" في هذا السياق ولكن أحس بأن "فر بـ" يُمكِن أن تُستعمل ولكنها ناقصة لأن اللص فعل أكثر من الفرار فقط وأنما تمكّن من إنجاز جريمة كبيرة جدًا وجريئة ولم يُكتشف ولا تمسك به الشرطة. هل تفهمون ما أقصد؟ هناك معاني فوق المعنى الأساسي.  التعبير عن المعنى يتصعّب لي.

فالمهم، كيف تظنون أن نترجم العبارة الإنجليزية والجمل المذكورة آنفًا؟

مع جزيل الشكر

​


----------



## djara

أقترح عليك: دون عقاب أو دون مساءلة     
Edit: خرج من الجريمة كالشعر من العجين


----------



## cherine

أتفق مع جارة. تعبير "دون عقاب" أو "فلت من العقاب" تعبير دارج في العربية وأظن أنه يعبر عما تريد قوله يا جوش. هناك بعض التنويعات على هذا التعبير؛ مثل: نجا من العقاب، نجا من المساءلة، لم يكتشفه/يكتشف فِعْلَتَه أحدٌ...
أيضًا "خرج/طلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين" تعبير دارج في العامية المصرية، وإن كنت لا أعرف إذا كان بالإمكان استخدامه بالفصحى.​


----------



## Haroon

( In addition to what Djara and Cherine have posted )you can use : ونجا بفعلته


----------



## xebonyx

و نجح
أعتقد أن يمكنك قول ايضاً: نجح في الهرب/السرقة​


----------



## suma

djara said:


> Edit: خرج من الجريمة كالشعر من العجين


 
this one sounds very much equivalent to the English expression: "_...got away with something scot-free."_
Meanining, without the slightest trace of penalty.


----------



## Josh_

شكرا لك على مشاركاتكم المفيدة.
ومنها أرى أن يوجد بعض من التعابير العربية التي تشابه (إلى حد ما، على الأقل) التعبير الإنجليزي معنويًا. وهي:

دون عقاب
دون مساءلة
خرج من الجريمة كالشعر من العجين
فلت من العقاب
نجا من العقاب
نجا من المساءلة
لم يكتشفه/يكتشف فِعْلَتَه
نجح في الهرب/السرقة
وتعبير العوام المصرية (شكرا على دي يا شيرين. كنت حأسأل إذا كان فيه تعبير مصري):
خرج/طلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين


إذن، بإمكانني ترجمة الجمل هكذا (إذا لم أكن مخطئًا):

لقد سلب من المرأة حقيبتها وفلت من العقاب.
لقد غش الطلاب في الامتحان ونجوا من المساءلة / لم يكتشف فعلتهم.
مَن سرق الصور من المتحف فعلا خرج من الجريمة كالشعر من العجين!
أو باللهجة المصرية:
اللي سرق الصور م المتحف فعلا خرج منها زي الشعرة من العجين.
ا


​


----------



## londonmasri

[I am not sure if this is allowed but I'll try anyway...]

'I got away with it' in EA?


----------



## Josh_

You can use the idiomatic phrase "خرج/طلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين" (kharag/Tili3) minha zayy ish-sha3ra min il-3agiin, which I guess literally means "he got out of/emerged from it like a hair (emerges) from dough." 

That combination of words sounds strange to the Western ear, I imagine, but I guess it stems from the idea that if you have a clump of dough and you see a hair in it, you can pull it out and there will be no dough attached to the hair.  That is, the hair appears as though it had never been in the dough in the first place.  As Suma said, it does sound similar to "he got away from it scot free."  It also reminds me of "he made a clean get away."

I imagine you can also use some of the others, such as فلت من العقاب (filit min il-3iqaab) and نجا من العقاب (naga min il-3iqaab), in EA as well.


----------



## djamal 2008

لقد سلب من المرأة حقيبتها وفر بها.

و لاذا بالفرار؛

و تفادى العقاب؛


----------



## Timmy123

How does one say (in Egyptian) 'to get away with something'?

'he can't expect to get away with what he has just done' or
'He thought he would get away with it'.

Thank you.
*
Moderator note: I merged this new thread to the existing one, as the topic is the same. Please don't forget to search the forum before opening a new thread. Thanks. *


----------



## Ghabi

For what it's worth, I once came across this example in my EA dictioanry (but have never tried it on my Egyptian teacher): _el-3amla de mesh ray7a lak balaash_ "you won't get away with it/get off scot free". Is it a natural expression?


----------



## londonmasri

I would be interested to know what the response is regarding this one G.

I have been for some time trying to work out how you would tell someone (perhaps before they are about to do something bad) that they 'are not going to get away with it' i.e. they will not be able to remain uncaught/unpunished.


----------



## shafaq

I think "get away with" and its synonym "walk off with" doesn't carry so much negativity like "to steal intentionally and walk away" which can be rendered into Arabic as  نشل شنطة و هرب بها or إختلس شىء ما و هرب and even less loaded colloquial version as شال شىء  . 
.
Where as;  according my comprehension; it means "to gain/possess/get on sth easily" which can be rendered into Arabic as امتلك/ اكتسب بسهولة , كسبة سهلة , صيدة سهلة , نصرة سهلة . Indeed; some times it may mean " to take sth secretly (without notice to its owner) which may be rendered as ... اقلعه دون خبر  and ........ , ....... even ....... . Please feel free to fill in blank while accepting my prior thanks.


----------



## londonmasri

To get away with s.th and to walk off with s.th convey different meanings. 

To get away with refers to doing something (that perhaps most likely shouldn't have been done) yet not being punished/caught/reprimanded. The action may have been easy or difficult to complete, but the relevance here is that no punishment was given   or the person was not found out.

If the action was easy then the person would have 'got away with it _easily_' or if it was difficult the person could have '_just about_ got away with it'

Perhaps the statement is more natural in EA and even MSA if we look at it from different angle:
If you do this it is likely you will get caught (i.e. you will not get away with it).


----------



## Ghabi

londonmasri said:


> I have been for some time trying to work out how you would tell someone (perhaps before they are about to do something bad) that they 'are not going to get away with it' i.e. they will not be able to remain uncaught/unpunished.


I asked my Egyptian teacher about this yesterday, and he murmured to himself for some seconds before giving me the old excuse of "when I left Egypt Nasser was still the president", which means "son, I haven't spoken 3ammiya for ages and I can't give you an answer, so just don't keep asking!" Perhaps this is not something we usually say in Arabic, and it's difficult to think of an equivalent?


----------



## Wolfmate

but why you think there is no equivelant for the ideom you give: ' to get away with 

this is logically incorrect to say there is no equivalent. 
there are always equivalant for any ideom in any givin language 

the fourmmates answered the question

the meaning of it in arabia is already givin above 


it can be a legal one or every day " getting away with " one.

in legal translation you can use أفلت من العقوبة " It " in the ideom stands for " العقوبة " . 

in every day one you can say طلع منها زي الشعرة من العجينة


----------



## Ghabi

Wolfmate said:


> in every day one you can say طلع منها زي الشعرة من العجينة


Say, my friend Kaslaan has cheated in the exam, and I tell him:

ما حتقدرش تطلع منها زي الشعرة من العجينة ("You won't be able to get away with it!")

It sounds natural, right?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I think tha that should be: مش حتقدر تطلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين; I'm not Egyptian, but I would imagine that it is more common to say: مش حتقدر تطلع منها


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks Maha, so how do you say that in Iraq?


----------



## Timmy123

Mahaodeh said:


> I think tha that should be: مش حتقدر تطلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين; I'm not Egyptian, but I would imagine that it is more common to say: مش حتقدر تطلع منها


 
Thanks Maha! 
Can anyone confirm that مش حتقدر تطلع منها carries the same meaning as 'you won't get a away with it'  ?

Because  مش حتقدر تطلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين sounds a bit elongated for everyday speech (as was per the possible implication of Maha's post).


----------



## cherine

The expression يطلع زي الشعرة من العجين means "to get away with it" when we're talking about a punishable thing or a crime.
So, a murderer can قتل الراجل وطلع من القضية زي الشعرة من العجين or something like that.

But I don't think it can work with the example of G. about a kid who doesn't study for an exam. Maybe we can say مش حتعدي بالساهل mesh 7at3addi bes-saahel (you won't pass [from/through this situation] easily.


----------



## radosch

He stole the woman's wallet and got away with it.لقد سلب من المرأة حقيبتها وفر بهاI think this should be the right translation because in this case the person actually stole the wallet and ran away with it. Later on in the course of time,  we are supposed to find out if the person would  go on the lam or not.As for: The students cheated on the test and got away with it.لقد غش الطلاب في الامتحان و مرقوا بالأمر سالما


----------



## Raspberryjam

How would you say [Levantine/Gulf Arabic]:

1. He's trying to get away with doing as little work as possible (e.g. "get away with" meaning avoiding any consequences)

2. You can't get away with talking to her like that!

3. He didn't hand in his homework and he got away with it!

Thanks


----------



## HotIcyDonut

أهلاً

He won't get away with this.

My original attempt was this, but it will probably sound bloated and clumsy:

لن يستمرّ دون أن يحاسَب لقاء هذا

Anything shorter and better-sounding you might think of?

شكراً مقدماً


----------



## barkoosh

It's generally rendered لن ينجو بفِعْلَته.


----------

